# Growing up. Updated pictures



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

(old pics here)

Arcane DOB 11/5/10

Pictures taken around 5/21 or 5/22/11

Everyday after training in the backyard she sits out there for about 2 hours chewing on bones and just laying around while I'm there. This dog usually shows up two or three times a week and plays for about 15 minutes and then heads off. It's kind of a pain because I can't just let her sit in the backyard without supervision but they seem to have fun.



















pictures taken 5/26/11

I made her leave her bone. That's what she's staring at.










Still waiting for that bone...










Finally gets the bone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pup, who is the random dog??? do you know its owners? weird My pup would hate another dog coming in his yard uninvited lol


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

ames said:


> cute pup, who is the random dog??? do you know its owners? weird My pup would hate another dog coming in his yard uninvited lol


It belongs to a neighbor that's about 200 yards away. I've never talked to them but that's where it heads after it is done here. I suppose it could be heading there to play with another dog but they're usually both pretty tired by that point.

My dog doesn't seem to have any territorial instincts. I had my door open one day and another neighborhood dog came running in. Only thing my dog did was stand up and relocate the bone she was chewing on under my feet.

Of course I'm not going to assume that this is how she'll always behave but for now it's nice that she doesn't seem to mind other dogs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

bsd13 said:


> My dog doesn't seem to have any territorial instincts. I had my door open one day and another neighborhood dog came running in. Only thing my dog did was stand up and relocate the bone she was chewing on under my feet.


thats awesome, lol. No bones for you!!


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

ames said:


> thats awesome, lol. No bones for you!!


Hopefully she's not that passive if an uninvited human comes waltzing into the house.


----------

